# cat beds really work in our home :o)



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

We used to have just the one, of this type ( have other ones elsewhere) but it became an issue as they would race to see who got it and then the loser was grumpy and would lay next to it trying to make the winner leave by staring them out or pushing bit by bit. So, twin beds


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Cute. And they seem very happy.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Catowneragain. Thanks they are adorable, they get on amazingly well.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww Jenny bf, that's a terrific picture! And a new meaning to twin beds, lol.

Looks like the clothes(?) lying there are the boundaries for each kitty? Lol. Maybe not!

How old are your two now?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hahaha the clothes are my Pj's only there because I didn't put them away in the bed so ruining their photo, but the rest was too good not to share ) Lulu is now 2 1/2 and Kiki is 11 months and those months have flown by.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cute and very practical! Glad you were able to find another one just like it!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Haha that's awesome!!

Work just got these adorable pet beds that I want to buy but I just know he won't sleep in it like that! He'll probably try to eat it :/


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Marcia it was pure luck that the store just got them back in when I was getting litter ). Jackiepoo, we have these plus at least 3 other varieties including one like a couch and an actual house shaped one and they all get used over the course of a day. Plus our sofas but I still get both on my side of the bed at night leaving me with a few inches to cling to on the edge


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, they're SO sweet!! And LOL, I know exactly what you mean by one kitty giving the other the death glare! Since I usually ended up regretting it if I bought just one of something, I just resigned myself to sometimes paying for two things that neither cat would use because in my house, the best thing in the universe is whatever the other cat has. 

My girls like their beds, too. I have 3 sets of matching cat beds, and they use all of them.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Spirite, I know. The toys I buy one of, always both play with two and forget it LoL


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

They are adorable!! :luv What kind of beds are those? They look a bit different from the run of the mill bed and I'm wondering if any of my cats would use them. Right now I only have one cat bed in my house, which is a decoration because none of the three give it a second look lol.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Heather,they are made by a company called Cat Bed. No idea if USA or European company It's a velour type material and really soft with a huge amount of filling, and the base cushion is separate, so very comfortable but also washable so that they can be thrown in a washing machine and also my Kong Groomer gets the hair of nice an easy. Also when they scratch it doesn't damage the material.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww... they are too adorable!!  And LOL about them staring at the other with a grumpy face... my cats do this, too! They get so jealous over the other's things, so I always have to buy two now!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks M&E. They are gorgeous girls and we love them so much. It makes me laugh when they have the grumpy look, esp when they then look at you as if to say" mom, she's got my bed/ mouse/ ball, do something"


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, they are so cute! Only my foster kitten will use her bed. Everybody else sleeps anywhere but their little beds!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you Jetlaya. They still use furniture and our bed too )


----------

